# 1 Week Old



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Our chicks are officially one week old. The only problem I am having just started today. The chicks are going crazy flapping and running around - I will walk into the room, sit down in a chair, and a few minutes later the chicks will run really fast and jump and fly through the air at eachother! It looks like they are attacking each other but they don't actually attack the other chick. They just kinda bump them and move on. Is this normal? It's a little scary...!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You may see "chest bumping" also. All normal in order to establish the pecking order, nothing to worry about.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe they need a bit bigger area? Babies love to run and play and they need run to do it!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Maybe they need a bit bigger area? Babies love to run and play and they need run to do it!


No, they have a pretty big dog crate. After all, there's only 4 of them. Today after camp I am going to take them outside for the first time. I am going to sit by them and watch them walk around my little fenced in place I made for them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, they'll love that!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your chicks are playing and exercising and strengthening their leg and wing muscles.A good thing to do is put up 1 or 2 low perches in their brooder so they can practice roosting.Put them 3-4 inches off the floor and raise them as they grow.Chicks love it!!!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Your chicks are playing and exercising and strengthening their leg and wing muscles.A good thing to do is put up 1 or 2 low perches in their brooder so they can practice roosting.Put them 3-4 inches off the floor and raise them as they grow.Chicks love it!!!


Ok! Thank you. Today we let them outside for a bit - they are already practicing roosting on our arms and legs. They are very energetic. I will make some roosts for them soon


----------

